# GON Blast?



## Longstreet1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Any one ever shot trad at the blast? Is the shoot free? I have only been once and seen them shooting. Thanks


----------



## dpoole (Jul 11, 2011)

wondered the same thing


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 11, 2011)

I dont think it is free but Iwas also thinkin about shooting it, alot of people watching though and the targets are kinda far.


----------



## bassman (Jul 12, 2011)

*Bow Hunter Classic*

The Entry Fee is $12.00 or 2 rounds for $20.00


----------



## bownarrow (Jul 12, 2011)

it's fun, shot it  when Tim Knight was doing it down at Henderson village. Best I recall, Mark Land shot one of the better scores with his recurve


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 12, 2011)

there was a guy two years ago shooting a recurve. He didnt do too bad when I saw him shoot.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 12, 2011)

Does anyone know how far the shots usually are?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 12, 2011)

I didn't know they had a competition/range for anyone to shoot!? I'm gonna haveta check that out!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 12, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> I didn't know they had a competition/range for anyone to shoot!? I'm gonna haveta check that out!!!



Yep!!! And there pop up targets too, or atleast they use to be.

I wanna say there is some pretty long shots like 50-60 yds but cant remember.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 12, 2011)

Me and T'arra are bringing our bows- I might shoot a time or two- I can miss with the best of them.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 12, 2011)

Let's do it. The worst thing will be a miss. So what? I can do that with the best of 'em...


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 12, 2011)

Me Tooooo!!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like a plan, the last time I watched them shoot, it was one person at a time and people sitting in the bleachers watching. I hate shooting in crowds when everyone is watching you.  

But as Dendy said, we can miss with the best of them,LOL.


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 14, 2011)

Is there a pre-registration or can you just go and sign up to shoot?


----------



## BigRed (Jul 14, 2011)

hogdgz you can pull up the format from the front page on the gon web site. what I read said max yardage was 30 yds. Brother I've shot with you,you've got that shot in ur bag. bring and fling it


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 14, 2011)

It will be fun, I would like to shoot too. When I watched last year, two, I 
think, moving targets; one was a turkey. The rest, pop ups.
30 yards looked like the longest.
Last year, Tomi's friend Anna, aka Blondie~for~Browning, was back there 
helping run the shoot.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep she was....but she's not able to be at the blast this year she told me
I think a bunch of us there will have a BLAST!!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 14, 2011)

Sounds good to me then, I plan on slinging some arras.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 14, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Sounds like a plan, the last time I watched them shoot, it was one person at a time and people sitting in the bleachers watching. I hate shooting in crowds when everyone is watching you.
> 
> But as Dendy said, we can miss with the best of them,LOL.



You can warm-up in the parking lot with a couple of 16oz cold chubbies. 
Then just go inside and shoot!
I can help you


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 14, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> You can warm-up in the parking lot with a couple of 16oz cold chubbies.
> Then just go inside and shoot!
> I can help you



They make some of em in 24oz now...


----------



## hound dog (Jul 14, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Yep!!! And there pop up targets too, or atleast they use to be.
> 
> I wanna say there is some pretty long shots like 50-60 yds but cant remember.



They are on a track system not pop ups and they are only about 30 yards out.


http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2753&cid=177


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info, for some reason I was thinkin they were long shots.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 15, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Thanks for the info, for some reason I was thinkin they were long shots.



30 YARDS IS LONG TO ME


----------



## dutchman (Jul 15, 2011)

dpoole said:


> 30 YARDS IS LONG TO ME



Me, too.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2011)

dpoole said:


> 30 YARDS IS LONG TO ME





dutchman said:


> Me, too.



I don't think my arras will even go that far?


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jul 16, 2011)

So everyone is bringing there bows?


----------



## hound dog (Jul 17, 2011)

OK I just talked to dennis and there will be a Trad class. So all yall bring your bows.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok. So Hound Dog spoke to the organizers of the shoot on our behalf and convinced them to have a traditional class.
Now we have to make an impact and show the world who we are!

Everyone bring your bows and arras!
Time to whoop-up on the training wheel boys!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 17, 2011)

hound dog said:


> OK I just talked to dennis and there will be a Trad class. So all yall bring your bows.



Cool! Do we only shoot one round the weekend for score?


----------



## hound dog (Jul 17, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Cool! Do we only shoot one round the weekend for score?



You can shoot as many as you want to pay for. And they all score best scores win. So you may end up with 1st 2nd and 3rd if you want to keep beating yourself.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 17, 2011)

Stole this off bow hunting thread.

Todd aka Middle Georgia Sportsman said. 

Bowhunter classic info 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We will have the same classes as most 3-D shoots have, But this is the Southern Bowhunters classic so it is geared towards the hunter. You will need five arrows to compete and you will shoot five arrows go pull and score then shoot five more pull and score. The highest score from each class wins and if there are enough shooters we will award 1st-3rd places. All prizes will be given out Sunday afternoon around 3-4pm. MUST BE PRESENT TO WIN! There is no speed limit on bows and when you start you will have 10 seconds between each targets. Cost is $12 for one round or $20 for two rounds Also be aware that Sunday is an extremely busy day and we have to stop shooting early enough to give out prizes before the blast is over so to insure you get a chance to shoot Sunday be there early. "Hint" You must be able to reload fast


----------



## hound dog (Jul 22, 2011)

All set up. We had about 20 or so shooters this evening shoot. should be a good shootout tomorrow. See yall there. 

Even had some Trad (sic) shooters today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2011)

Watched a few trad shooters and one tard shooter  this afternoon at the Blast. The boys with training wheels on their bows were amazed at how quick and accurate some of these trad shooters were. This is going to be one of the best Blast ever. Every vendor is top quality..


----------



## dutchman (Jul 22, 2011)

I had a great time shooting the course today. That is a fun deal!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 22, 2011)

hound dog said:


> All set up. We had about 20 or so shooters this evening shoot. should be a good shootout tomorrow. See yall there.
> 
> Even had some Tard shooters today.


I resemble that remark!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> I resemble that remark!!!!!!!


Pffffffffft!!!! I saw your score. You need to change your screen name to TNKILLA..


----------



## dutchman (Jul 23, 2011)

Dendy had better be there Sunday to get his award. His score will be tough to beat.


----------



## choctawlb (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like you boyz, (and Girls)  been showing out at the blast, to all them training wheel folks. This is a good thing for the TBG, and traditional archery, we'll see ya'll Sunday. If Dan don't forget me like he did the banner.

Ken


----------



## dutchman (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, how were things at the blast today?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 23, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Well, how were things at the blast today?



We started at 9, finished at 7. Customers all day; gotta love it. 
I will hazard a wager TBG, and kids shooting a stickbow
at the Blast will be viewed as a big success. 

Thanks very much for the fine setting up on Friday
and getting all off to a good start. 

Tomi and I are headed back down in the morning!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 23, 2011)

Good to hear that it is going well.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 23, 2011)

No doubt we made a good impression on the crowd both with our kids shoot and our efforts in the Southern Bowhunters Classic shoot out. I am mighty proud of all the guys and gals who shot the SB course with their trad bows! Y'all did us proud!!!! I am just as proud of TBG and all the volunteers for doing this at the Blast. No doubt we were well received and I expect we will be there next year but do an even better job than this year. I started making mental notes of some things I would like to see us do next year.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 23, 2011)

I've had several parents tell me their kids now want bows.
Had one young man who shoots a wheel bow tell me he likes trad bows better. One thing you can count on, there are alot more folks who know TBG exist that did before Friday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2011)

All of you gentlemen and ladies are to be commended on your efforts to expose more folks to Trad archery. I am proud to say I know each and every one of you..


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 23, 2011)

Man we had a blast, really enjoyed the kids, although they wore me out but they shure did enjoy it, several kids kept comeing through and shooting, we almost had to run them off,lol. 

No doubt the TBG booth was a big hit and I REALLY think we should do this every year, TBG definetly was a big hit.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 23, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> I've had several parents tell me their kids now want bows.
> Had one young man who shoots a wheel bow tell me he likes trad bows better. One thing you can count on, there are alot more folks who know TBG exist that did before Friday.



Absolutely. 

Lot's of smiles too.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 24, 2011)

It was a great job done by all and im not sure who had more fun us or the kids.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks to all that were there to help with this. Wish I would have been on town for it. 

Jeff


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 24, 2011)

We sure had a great time- good to see all of you again and for the ones i got to meet for the first time, it was nice to put a name with a face. The booth was nothing short of awesome- and the kids LOVED it. A BIG thanks to everybody for getting it set up and keeping it running smoothly. There seemed to be quite a substantial interest in the "stick and string" and i fielded quite a few questions from the people who stopped to take a look at the booth. The most common question being- " can you REALLY kill stuff with one of those?" I wish we could go back today.....


----------



## dutchman (Jul 24, 2011)

Good stuff, people! Good stuff!


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jul 24, 2011)

What a blast......I had more fun than most the kids. It is heart warming to see men and women giving up there time to put memories in those kids banks. Be under no illusion those kids that shot will return to that deposit time and again. To see so many positive influences on todays youth is wonderful. Thank you all


----------



## gurn (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds like yall went and showed out real good for the trad folks. 
I got ah question for yall. When you go to these things do ya use different weight arras or bow ta shoot better and flater than ya would huntin?? I mean for me it seems like drawin 43# with ah 200gr head after 20yd that things droppin like ah rock.The few times I shot 3D I used the same weight everything but hear about folks havin ah different set up than huntin for shootin better scores at shoots.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 24, 2011)

A small few do shoot a different setup but most just use there hunting setup


----------



## dutchman (Jul 24, 2011)

Chris Horsman said:


> What a blast......I had more fun than most the kids. It is heart warming to see men and women giving up there time to put memories in those kids banks. Be under no illusion those kids that shot will return to that deposit time and again. To see so many positive influences on todays youth is wonderful. Thank you all



Thank you, Chris, for being a part of this.effort as well. I too had a big time at the blast.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 24, 2011)

Just talked to Donnie to see what was going on this morning. He said it was a little slow, but expected things to pick up after church let out. Asked him if they needed anything, since I would be heading that way in a little bit. He said not really, just a bag of ice, two sausage biscuits a piece, and a couple dozen krystal burgers ought to do it.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 24, 2011)

Bailey (daughter of sawtooth) and Matt (friend of Chris Horsman)worked really hard Friday and Saturday helping the kids find the right bows and shooting them. I just wanted to make sure these two young people got due recognition for all they did helping the kids shoot and for all the help to the rest of us. Thank you both VERY much!!!!

Here they are standing at the ready.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Bailey and Matt.


----------



## maymolly (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats, everyone,  on a job well done.  There is new spirit in TBG and we all love it.  Molly and I hated to miss it, but we had to attend a funeral in Lubbock, Texas.  We are there now and will miss the banquet also.  Thanks to everyone for representing trad archery so well.
Dan and Molly Spier


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 24, 2011)

I know Bailey had an incredible time- she told me that's the most fun she's had in a while- Thank you to everybody for letting her have a part in the TBG booth and letting her help out.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 24, 2011)

Had fun thanks yall.


----------



## TGUN (Jul 24, 2011)

I had a great time working with the kids and talking to people who had interest in learning more about our way of doing things. Had fun on the course also. OK, maybe not the first round but after a fast learning curve I did enjoy my second round. We showed allot of onlookers that a sick and string is no handicap, especially on the movers. Thank you to all who got this ball rolling and gave me an opportunity to serve.


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 24, 2011)

Had a blast at the blast.  Still waiting on the Email telling me I won that knife .  Who did win?


----------



## dutchman (Jul 24, 2011)

maymolly said:


> Congrats, everyone,  on a job well done.  There is new spirit in TBG and we all love it.  Molly and I hated to miss it, but we had to attend a funeral in Lubbock, Texas.  We are there now and will miss the banquet also.  Thanks to everyone for representing trad archery so well.
> Dan and Molly Spier



I am sorry to learn of your loss and sorry also that y'all won't be able to make the banquet. I'll miss you both and I won't be the only one missing you, either.



sawtooth said:


> I know Bailey had an incredible time- she told me that's the most fun she's had in a while- Thank you to everybody for letting her have a part in the TBG booth and letting her help out.



Bailey is first rate! What a sweet young lady and one of the most well mannered people I have ever been around. It was a pleasure having her with us on Friday!


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 24, 2011)

dutchman said:


> I am sorry to learn of your loss and sorry also that y'all won't be able to make the banquet. I'll miss you both and I won't be the only one missing you, either.
> 
> 
> 
> Bailey is first rate! What a sweet young lady and one of the most well mannered people I have ever been around. It was a pleasure having her with us on Friday!


 Thank you- that's about the best compliment a fella can get.


----------

